# Ständig neue Ip-Adresse in der Liste: Eindringling?



## LOLUNDLOL (10. Juli 2015)

*Ständig neue Ip-Adresse in der Liste: Eindringling?*

Guten Tag liebe Forum Mitglieder/innen, 

schon seit einigen Wochen listen sich immer wieder neue Ip-Adressen in meiner Filterliste (unter Internet) der Fritz!Box ein.
Natürlich sperre ich diese immer und, obwohl ich schon mehrmals das WLAN-Passwort (sowie das Fritz!Box-Passwort) geändert habe, kommt immer wieder eine
neue Ip-Adresse, nachdem ich die voherige gesperrt habe - täglich - stündlich. (siehe 1.PNG im Anhang)
Manchmal steht anstelle von der Ip-Adresse auch "android[irgendeine Zahlen und Buchstaben Kombination]".
Um herauszufinden, ob es sich es um einen Menschen handelt, habe ich einmal ein Profil erstellt mit dem Namen "Leer", welches einem ein unbeschränkten Internetzugang bietet. Infolgedessen 
nahm die Ip-Adresse, nachdem ich die vorherige Ip-Adresse gesperrt habe, dieses Profil "Leer" auch an. Seitdem habe ich auch die Vermutung, dass es sich um einen Eindringling handeln kann. 
Wie schon vorher erwähnt habe ich schon versucht die Passwörter zu ändern: Ohne Erfolg. Die Internetrecherche brachte auch nicht viel und war irgendwie schwammig oder passte sich nicht meiner
Situation an. 
Meine Fragen an euch sind nun: 
-Was passiert da? Warum kommen ständig neue Ip-Adressen in meine Liste? Ist das ein Eindringling? 
-Wie kann ich das verhindern? 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

MfG

(lol)²

P.S. Im Bild habe ich das Profil wieder auf "unbeschränkt" gestellt - Ist ja auch egal.

EDIT: Außerdem wird immer das Profil ( unter Internet/Filter - siehe Anhang) meines Smartphone auf "Gesperrt" umgeschaltet, nachdem eine neue Ip-Adresse auftaucht.
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich die neuen Ip-Adressen über meinem Smartphone "sperre".


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ständig neue Ip-Adresse in der Liste: Eindringling?*

Das ist ein wlan-gerät, was bei dir immer eine neue ip will? (android im namen deutet auf handy hin) Dann gehe  mal unter Wlan->Funknetz und setze ganz unten den punkt bei "WLAN-Zugang auf die bekannten WLAN-Geräte beschränken".

Achtung, folgendes nur machen wenn du es verstanden hast! Ist quasi die methode mit der brechstange.
Ist es dann noch nicht weg, dann zähle die geräte in deinem netzwerk, gehe unter heimnetz-> netzwerk-> netzwerkeinstellungen-> ip v4 adressen. Dort steht standard-mäßig unter "DHCP" das er adressen von 4 bis 200 verteilt. Das änderst du nun indem du unter "bis" ganz rechts die 200 durch eine zahl ersetzt, die 4+"anzahl deiner geräte" entspricht. Das ganze mit "ok" bestätigen und box neu starten. Zum schluß wieder ins fritzbox-interface gehen und unter heimnetz->netzwerk die vergebenen ip`s an ihre mac-adressen binden. Danach sollte definitiv ruhe sein.


----------



## LOLUNDLOL (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ständig neue Ip-Adresse in der Liste: Eindringling?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist ein wlan-gerät, was bei dir immer eine neue ip will? (android im namen deutet auf handy hin) Dann gehe  mal unter Wlan->Funknetz und setze ganz unten den punkt bei "WLAN-Zugang auf die bekannten WLAN-Geräte beschränken".



Hab ich schon lange.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Achtung, folgendes nur machen wenn du es verstanden hast! Ist quasi die methode mit der brechstange.
> Ist es dann noch nicht weg, dann zähle die geräte in deinem netzwerk, gehe unter heimnetz-> netzwerk-> netzwerkeinstellungen-> ip v4 adressen. Dort steht standard-mäßig unter "DHCP" das er adressen von 4 bis 200 verteilt. Das änderst du nun indem du unter "bis" ganz rechts die 200 durch eine zahl ersetzt, die 4+"anzahl deiner geräte" entspricht. Das ganze mit "ok" bestätigen und box neu starten. Zum schluß wieder ins fritzbox-interface gehen und unter heimnetz->netzwerk die vergebenen ip`s an ihre mac-adressen binden. Danach sollte definitiv ruhe sein.



Mal probieren..

Update: Bis jetzt hat alles gut geklappt. Alle WLAN Verbindungen stehen. Mal sehen, ob da noch was passiert.
UPDATE 2: Okay. Funktioniert alles wie geplant. DANKE!

Kann geschlossen werden - closed.


----------

